# Best way of transferring money from US to Eire.



## 25euronote (16 Mar 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but here goes.,

If one wanted to transfer 50k from the US to Eire, whats the cheapest way of doing it?


----------



## asdfg (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: transfer dosh from us*

You could try here


----------



## Smashbox (17 Mar 2009)

Bank Transfer


----------



## 25euronote (17 Mar 2009)

My Irish bank (AIB) do they charge a fee for receiving the money?

Should I transfer $ and convert on arrival or convert the $ in the US to €?

I am already going to take a hit on the exchange rate (big hit) so I have to cut down on the costs.


----------



## allthedoyles (17 Mar 2009)

You could use paypal.ie ....once both the sender and receiver have email addresses . of course  fees are around 8 %.

Of course you best option is direct bank transfer ..........you just need to know bank a/c no, - bank sort code , - and iban no.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

Your best bet for a price is to ask your bank, its called a BACS transfer.

As Doyles said, you will need the details above.


----------



## mooney76 (19 Mar 2009)

since you would be transferring us to eire, us banks are a ripoff on exchange rates and fees, ask your bank there for the rate before transferring and then try transfermate.com , better rates generally than the banks


----------



## computerman (19 Mar 2009)

Best wait and see what happens the yo yo over the next week.


----------



## Towger (19 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Your best bet for a price is to ask your bank, its called a BACS transfer.



I don't think BACS will have anything to do with it  Try SWIFT instead.


----------



## nilbud (14 Apr 2009)

If it's over 25k, don't use your bank as it will cost you a few hundred.  They may give you a decnt rate, but only if you shop around.  Get a quote from a currency broker (xe.com, currency.ie, etc)


----------



## cancan (16 Apr 2009)

cheque
it's free

Keep in mind that a figure that big will alert the tax man...


----------



## Chocks away (16 Apr 2009)

Cheque is best but you have to lodge it for ten working days, not including day in/day out.


----------



## nilbud (29 Apr 2009)

When you lodge a US cheque you'll most likely get a crap rate, unless you have a US dollar account (Anglo do them).  You'll still need to shop around to get a good spot rate when lodging a US cheque.


----------



## mooney76 (18 Jun 2009)

you will get murdered on a cheque as it will take time to clear and you will get a terrible rate of exchange


----------

